# Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko'



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Started my emersed culture on 5/3/07
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green Gecko' was one of the first ones I planted. It didn't skip a beat
going from submersed to emersed - kept growing nicely.
Here is the first flower...almost exactly 2 months later.

The 2nd picture shows two additional flowers on their way...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet! Congratulations.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cool man.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks - still quite a ways away to catch up to you guys. Watch out!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Ghazanfar!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Kai! Its an easy one to flower - but builds up my confidence somewhat 

The 2nd one bloomed today too. Slighly different - the spathe doesnt turn off at an angle
like the other one.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, I can see they must be easy to miss. I don't check my C. wendtii forest often and when I do I can't see anything but leaves. Hope I haven't missed the flowers. Congrats!! Is that as conspicous as they are going to be?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah the wendtii arent all that bright or large - you could probably easily miss the flower.
I was checking every other day - almost missed the 3rd one though.


----------



## g8wayg8r (Feb 11, 2008)

A few days ago one of my submerged crypts sent up a spadix. It looks a lot like the drawing for C.willisii on page 120 of Encylopedia of Water Plants except that it hasn't opened. Problem is that the vegitation looks like wendtii -like yours. 

That would be really neat it you could coax the flower to seed and grow a plant from it.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I noticed in the last week I am having spectacular blooming of wendtii vars flowers...

Nice picture!


----------



## Ankawa (May 14, 2008)

Nice flowers and nice pictures!
Congratulations!


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

Nice flowers.


----------

